# Thoughts on old Memphis HPO 15 sealed?



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Hey guys, I guess the HPOs could be called old school as this one is nearly 10 years old or more lol. I have a SVC Memphis HPO 15" that I plan on running sealed in my van to possibly replace a pair of Treo TSX 12s.

I plan on putting the 15" in a very small sealed enclosure as I like that almost PA type sound with more rolloff down low and lots of impact/punch (yes much of this comes from midbasses).

Anyway, I was just wondering if anyone else has run the HPOs in a small sealed setup and how they liked it. Space is tight in the van due to it being a work vehicle and it'll have to be forward facing so it'll be interesting to see how it sounds.

I have a Diamond D6, Ascendant Audio and the 2 Treo TSXs (all 12" subs in my other vehicles) to play with as well but I hope to make the 15" work somehow...we'll see...


----------

